# Who's using the oldest phone, then?



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2013)

I've had mine for about 3 years now, but I know some people are still using phones much older than that.

I reckon the older your phone, the more sorted your life priorities are. Who on urban is the most sorted person?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a 3310 as a festival phone.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I have a 3310 as a festival phone.


Backup phones don't count. We are talking about the age of the newest phone you own.


----------



## cesare (Mar 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Backup phones don't count. We are talking about the age of the newest phone you own.


Same as yours, I suspect. The N900.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 15, 2013)

My great aunt has a GPO 746 rotary dial that she still pays monthly rental for.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Backup phones don't count. We are talking about the age of the newest phone you own.


That's a silly thing to base it on - I only have a smartphone because my old handset (which was three) packed up about 18 months ago and I could get a free handset for the same price as my sim only contract.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2013)

cesare said:


> Same as yours, I suspect. The N900.


*high five*
What state of health is yours in? My screen is all scratched, the USB port has fallen out and I have to charge the battery in an external charger, and the little fold-out stand by the camera lens has lost its magnet and flops around.


----------



## cesare (Mar 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> *high five*
> What state of health is yours in? My screen is all scratched, the USB port has fallen out and I have to charge the battery in an external charger, and the little fold-out stand by the camera lens has lost its magnet and flops around.



Mine seems to have fared remarkably well. No scratches or things dropping off. Sometimes I need to take the battery out and put it in again so I guess there's a loose connection somewhere - happens about once a month. The keyboard's a bit knackered but useable - I've got a replacement from eBay but need to work out how to replace it.

Just moved to a sim only contract for the first time ever, cos it's in pretty good nick. Touch wood.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2013)

It's new but it's shit because I lost my old shit phone. Does this count?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2013)

Nokia 1600 is the older of my two mobiles (not exactly a back up, one's carried while the other's on charge)  the newer one is still pretty basic and about 3 years old now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 15, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> My great aunt has a GPO 746 rotary dial that she still pays monthly rental for.


 
I have got Mum-tat's old 746 that I really must get round to doing the modifications to get it to run from one of these new fangled sockets.

I also have a 746 ringing as my mobile ring tone - sod the American rings that come with the phone...


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2013)

My HTC  is about 3 years old...  maybe older, not entirely sure.


----------



## Balham (Mar 15, 2013)

Nokia, 3310 I think it is. Purchased 2004. No need to change it.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 15, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> My great aunt has a GPO 746 rotary dial that she still pays monthly rental for.


 
To be fair, that's a thing of real beauty. Not like a lot of modern mobiles.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 15, 2013)

hmm just remembering the feeling and noise of the dial when you turn it with your index finger. I might have to go buy one.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to have one of those red dial phones in the eighties. Always meant to put a light in it & put a cake or clock case over the top so it would flash like Commissioner Gordon's.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 15, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> To be fair, that's a thing of real beauty. Not like a lot of modern mobiles.


 
They still look good (in some colours, anyway). Much better than the Trimphones:


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 15, 2013)

I 'upgraded' to a nokia c100 last August, hubby is still using the older nokia that I was using before the 'upgrade'.


----------



## contadino (Mar 16, 2013)

Nokia 8210 here (although I've spoken on it maybe 6 times so far this year.)


----------



## Sunray (Mar 16, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> To be fair, that's a thing of real beauty. Not like a lot of modern mobiles.



Like a lot of technology that has passed it's sell by date, it's no more than a novelty item. Real world use with today's 11 digit phone numbers means it would drive you bananas esp numbers like 0208 908 9988


----------



## Firky (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't have a phone, lost it a couple of weeks ago and I am not going to replace it as I only put about a tenner of credit on it a year. Hate the fucking things.

My priorities in life aren't really typical of most people but that has nothing to do with phones.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 16, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Like a lot of technology that has passed it's sell by date, it's no more than a novelty item. Real world use with today's 11 digit phone numbers means it would drive you bananas esp numbers like 0208 908 9988


It's a red rotary dial phone - it's not_ for_ outgoing calls...


----------



## Balham (Mar 17, 2013)

Remember my parents having a 332 model.






We used to have friends in Crowborough and I was intrigued by their telephone not having a dial. One picked up the handset and the operator at the exchange would ask which number you wanted, and this was in the nineteen sixties. Oh, the phone, perhaps like this 706.


----------

